# Avatar Size Help



## ReformedWretch (Oct 20, 2006)

Scott, Rich, whomever...

How do you get such large pics to work for your avatar? I shrink mine to the correct size (150x150) yet it tells me that the KB is too large? How do you shrink that without shrinking the actual size of the pic?


----------



## rjlynam (Oct 20, 2006)

I think your resolution may be set too high. Try reducing the image quality dpi when you save your file. If you need any help, you can send me the file and I can reduce it for you. Typically, you can get down to 96dpi without serious loss of eye appeal. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I managed to get it a little bigger but had to make the dpi 85 before it would upload at this size.

Odd...

Thanks though


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 20, 2006)

Online Image Optimizer: http://tools.dynamicdrive.com/imageoptimizer/


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks pretty good Rich, thanks for that!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 20, 2006)

I've given up on trying to get a pic small enough for the sig. picture...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 20, 2006)

houseparent said:


> I've given up on trying to get a pic small enough for the sig. picture...



Did you use the tool?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, that image is really hard to optimize. Looks like if you convert it to GIF with the tool and use 256 colors you can get the best results.

Here's the gif version of your current avatar. I used that same tool but I chose GIF as the output.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 20, 2006)

Whew, then it wasn't just me struggeling.

Thanks again Rich!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 20, 2006)

Attach your original to this thread and I'll get it working.


----------

